# People with or who have had thrush. Question?



## tiggerpony

First of all sorry for all the recent thrush posts - it's just really getting me down! Well, I have had thrush now for 9 days due to antibiotics I was put on last week for a nasty UTI. Because it was such a bad urine infection that was starting to kill the placenta I had to have a very strong dose of them which resulted in AWFUL thrush :wacko:

Anyway I have been using the external caneston cream for 9 days now and I still have it :cry: It's driving me nuts. I have tried yoghurt and someone sugested apple cider and drinking actimel every day now, but it's not helping. So anyway I gave in and decided to use the pessary last night (the pill you put up your girly' bits) but doctor advised I didn't put it all the way up; just a few inches because I have recently lost a LOT of my plug. So I did that last night (it REALLY hurt:cry:) and was really uncomftable all night, only then to find this morning I go for a wee and the bloody thing to fall out of me! It must of moved its way down and it didn't even dissolve! I'm so pissed off cos the thrush is obviously internal or it wouldnt still be there.

What can I try next? The doctor said on the phone this morning put another pessary up there but it didn't do sod all last night and didn't even dissolve! What can I do? Is there an internal cream I can try anywhere? Am I doomed to have this for the rest of the pregnancy?:nope:


----------



## twinkle22

I would try the pessary again Hun even if you try and put it a little further up I have just gotten rid of the damn itch I feel your pain good luck


----------



## want2beamum

Hi! Sorry to hear about your thrush its a nightmare isnt it.The best thing to use is the canesten internal cream 10% it works wonders and does not have to dissolve like the pessary.Hope that helps.
Lou
xxx


----------



## Vixie

get the pessary prescribed by the dr, it goes by the name of clomitrazole, then you can get it free and a bit more advice, dont use the pessary stick just do it with a bit of lube and your fingers. Ive used one twice and it it very soothing although you get increased discharge for few days after i think its flushing you out. Got told to eat bio yoghurts and stay away from sugary foods also? :) x


----------



## tiggerpony

Thanks guys. The silly lady in boots wouldnt sell me the internal cream because she noticed I was pregnant! Even when I told her my doctor said it was ok! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Next time I will try a diff pharmcy and if she says "oh your pregnant you cant have this" Ill say - HOW DARE YOU - JUST BECAUSE I AM A LITTLE OVERWEIGHT GIVES YOU NO RIGHT TO SAY I LOOK PREGNANT! And then look all offended and make tutting noises. lol


----------



## natalie85

i tried the pessary as well most uncomfortable thing i have ever done!!! i dont think i put it in right and was horrid!!! so i know how u feel on that one!!!
only thing i can reccomend is to eat yoghurts the prebiotic ones like muller light!! they seem to keep it at bay for me :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

I know how you feel, I had AWFUL thrush about 6 weeks ago, it was so so so so so sore. I looked in the mirror and was horrified (to the point where I cried) at the state of my bits from them being so sore and itchy. I was PURPLE all over my lady bits and all over my legs from chaffing and itching. Went to the chemist who just gave me Vagisil (did nothing but burn), spoke to midwife who said (and I quote) ''Well it can't be thrush if it doesn't smell'' and told me to basically grin and bare it. Enough was enough after a week of absolute agony, went to the doctor who took one look and I saw her face drop...she said she can't believe Ive been walking around like that, gave me some cream and it really worked wonders after a week or so of using it. I was told that I wasn't allowed a pessary because Im pregnant?? Hmm, must of been told the wrong thing.
Anyways, the point of the post is that I REALLY understand where you are coming from, I was in complete agony with mine. Another thing I found worked for me was to sit in a bath of water and wipe my area clean with no soap no nothing just so that it was clean and fresh and put your cream on and sit with no panties on near a fan for a while to cool it down :) Hope it gets better for you soon x x


----------



## twinkle22

Oooo I didn't even know you could get the internal cream do you just squirt it up there ??


----------



## londonangel

Oh you poor thing. Thrush really, really sucks. The pessary can take time to work. When I've had a nasty dose of thrush (which I also started getting after a course of very strong antibiotics) it took a few days for the pessary to work. Once it starts dissolving and coming out, you'll probably find it starts working. It will take time for the pessary to work and also, the stuff in the pessary itself can cause irritation especially if you've had thrush for a while. I'd say stick with the pessary, give it a few days. If nothing's happening at all, go back to the doctor. Really hope you feel better soon. I still feel thrushy and am paranoid I am going to go into labour and that baby is going to pick it up, but my doctor has advised me against going for another pessary. I don't feel dreadful, just not quite 'right'. Argggggh, hateful thrush!


----------

